# W: Scout bits and cadian helmets. H: Lots



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Has anyone got any spare unpainted scout bits or cadian helmets hanging around they would be prepared to trade ? I have 1000's of Chaos, Ork, Imperial Guard and space marine bits so if they was anything in particular you would lie dont hesitate to ask.

Many thanks

JD.


----------

